# Squier Bass VI, $600. Toronto



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Not a great price deal, but these are becoming hard to find.








Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

hmmm... L&M has it for $639+tax ans says it would be available first week of March. That's not much saving.


----------



## ryanteapot (Oct 4, 2020)

Some one has another listed for $1100. Wild.


----------



## SmoggyTwinkles (May 31, 2021)

I bought a "used" one from my L&M last spring. It was $550 and required work (I think they all do)

Freakin' awesome, inspiring instrument. But they need new tuners and better strings (Labella Bass VI stainless flats) and a good set-up. 

If it's mint at $600 that's a fair deal. They sound terrible unplugged even when they've been worked to perfection, and amazing plugged in. 

Just my opinion. No regrets on an impulse purchase. I hang all my guitars on my wall, I look around trying to decide what to play, can't stop myself from going with the Bass VI 9/10 times not kidding.


----------



## SmoggyTwinkles (May 31, 2021)

They have great potential to become a good investment if they stop making them. The CV version is really solid once a little work is done.


----------



## SmoggyTwinkles (May 31, 2021)

edit: f'd up not quoting, "Some one has another listed for $1100. Wild." That one claims to be a Vintage Modified version, the ones available now are Classic Vibe.

Does it make a differenece? Is that one being advertised a Vintage Modified or is the seller mistaken?

I don't know.

Would I take $1100 for MY Bass VI? No. It's not for sale.

Would I pay $1100 for one? Hell no.

Anyway the one for $600 is gone.


----------



## SmoggyTwinkles (May 31, 2021)

These are out of stock everywhere. Zzounds, Samash, MusiciansFriend, Sweetwater, our L&M's Cosmo etc etc. 

I don't think these are coming back to be honest. 

I'm basically just talking to myself sorry, but this doesn't bode well for a Classic Vibe XII, which would be awesome!


----------



## ryanteapot (Oct 4, 2020)

SmoggyTwinkles said:


> edit: f'd up not quoting, "Some one has another listed for $1100. Wild." That one claims to be a Vintage Modified version, the ones available now are Classic Vibe.
> 
> Does it make a differenece? Is that one being advertised a Vintage Modified or is the seller mistaken?
> 
> ...


I believe the difference between a VM and CV is different tone wood (basswood vs poplar, rosewood vs laurel), pickups (Duncan designed vs Fender designed), and hardware material.


----------



## Morrow (Apr 29, 2020)

Fender ceased making the Vintage Modified series , but wanted to continue making the Bass VI , so we got the Classic Vibe . Fender also now makes a heavier string set for the Bass VI , the low E is now 100 instead of 80 . With all the hullaballoo over the Beatles documentary it seems there’s a ton of people interested in the VI right now , and there will be a ton of them for sale in six months time . They’re a weird thing , certainly not everybody’s cup of tea .
I picked up a CV VI a while ago and absolutely love the cheesy thing , but I’m a little weird . It became expensive because I needed a TreVerb pedal for it , and then decided I’d need a Genzler 4 On the Floor pedal too . 
Guilty pleasure , but I put in time on it every day .
Love it !


----------



## ryanteapot (Oct 4, 2020)

Morrow said:


> Fender ceased making the Vintage Modified series , but wanted to continue making the Bass VI , so we got the Classic Vibe . Fender also now makes a heavier string set for the Bass VI , the low E is now 100 instead of 80 . With all the hullaballoo over the Beatles documentary it seems there’s a ton of people interested in the VI right now , and there will be a ton of them for sale in six months time . They’re a weird thing , certainly not everybody’s cup of tea .
> I picked up a CV VI a while ago and absolutely love the cheesy thing , but I’m a little weird . It became expensive because I needed a TreVerb pedal for it , and then decided I’d need a Genzler 4 On the Floor pedal too .
> Guilty pleasure , but I put in time on it every day .
> Love it !


I’ve always wanted to get a bass vi so I am hoping that mass sell off happens. I’m waiting for a black model to match my AVRI Jazzmaster.


----------

